# Food aggression in the shelter shepherd



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

A shelter we foster for has a gorgeous young adult male GSD (definitely purebred) that flunked his temperament test. Not borderline, but apparently really flunked it due to dog aggression and food aggression.

No people aggression otherwise.

Is this something any rescues work with, or is he unfortunately just too far gone for rescues to risk this? He can not be adopted out to the public given liability, etc.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I wouldn't even guess without a personal evaluation done. There was a dog that MAGSR pulled from my local shelter that the rescue I used to volunteered for wrote off as dog aggressive because that is what the shelter said. Nope...he was a ***** cat, just stressed because of his setting. To many different variables. Food aggression wouldn't really bother me. That is something that can be overcome and managed.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Thank you for the input. I'm not trying to find this particular guy a rescue as I'm not even sure what the shelters policy on sending dogs to rescue is, although I believe they would do it in a heartbeat if it was a reputable group. However, to be blunt, this was a couple of days ago and I'm not even sure the handsome boy is still alive. If a rescue was interested, I could find out more info and go back to get photos in a heartbeat.

But given the large number of dogs coming through this shelter, I got to thinking about it for not just him, but future dogs who may not be suitable for the average foster home (we would normally take him and work with him, see if he was just a wreck in the shelter but otherwise ok with time and training, but we can't take a dog like this on right now, as we have a baby due in 6 weeks) and also can't be adopted out to the public until they pass a temp test. The shelter is willing to work with dogs like this, but as we all know, they have so many to work with and so little help, there's only so much they can do in the shelter environment.


----------

